# Tiny Tach



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.tinytach.com/tinytach/fqa.php

Call the number at the top of their webpage
tell 'em what you have, they'll tell you what you need.


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Besides that they are EZ PEEZEE to install. Even a caveman could do it ;D


----------

